# [Wet Thumb Forum]-AquaJournals / ADA Contest Books



## thereefkeepernj (Apr 2, 2005)

I have the following for sale:

AquaJournal:

92
96
97
98
100
102
103
107
112 (AGA 2004 pictures)

2003 and 2004 Contest Books (strictly tank pictures)

Please email me at [email protected] and make an offer.

Thanks in advance


----------

